# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  الوداد يصل إلى نهائي دوري أبطال إفريقيا

## GSM-AYA

تعادل فريق الوداد البيضاوي مع مضيفه أنييمبا النيجيري (0-0) اليوم الأحد في إياب الدور قبل النهائي لدوري أبطال أفريقيا لكرة القدم، وكان الوداد قد تفوق ذهابا بهدف لصفر. 
وبذلك تأهل الوداد إلى نهائي دوري أبطال إفريقيا لكرة القدم حيث سيواجه الترجي التونسي الذي تأهل على حساب الهلال السوداني. 
ويأتي تأهل الوداد البيضاوي في ظل صحوة كروية لم يعرفها المغرب منذ سنوات.

----------


## امير الصمت

الف  الف الف الف مبورك للوداد

----------


## GSM-AYA

الوداد إلى نهائي عصبة أبطال إفريقيا   
ضمن فريق الوداد الرياضي تأهله إلى نهائي عصبة الأبطال الإفريقية عقب تعادله أمام إنييمبا بصفر لمثله في المباراة التي احتضنها عصر اليوم الأحد ملعب إنييمبا ستاديوم. 
و لعب الوداد بخطة دفاعية صرفة حيث لم يترك الفرصة لفريق إنييمبا من أجل تجاوز خط الدفاع و حارس المرمى من أجل هز الشباك. 
و جاء تأهل الوداد عقب فوزه في مباراة الذهاب بهدف واحد دون رد في المباراة التي احتضنها المركب الرياضي محمد الخامس بمدينة الدار البيضاء. 
و سيواجه الوداد في مباراة النهائي نادي الترجي الرياضي التونسي و الذي ضمن تأهله عقب فوزه يوم أمس على الهلال بهدفين نظيفين بعدما تجاوز الفريق السوداني في مباراة الذهاب بهدف واحد دون رد. 
النتيجة الحالية : 0-0 ( انتهى )
الأهداف :
الإنذارات  : أيوب الخاليقي ('46)  تشكيلة الوداد الرياضي :
 نادري المياغري ، يوسف رابح ، هشام العمراني ، ايوب الخاليقي ، مراد لمسن ، عبد الرحمان المساسي ، محمد برابح ، أحمد أجدو (ياسين الرامي 93') ، ياسين لكحل ، أيوب  سكومة (باسكال أنغان 56')، فابريس أونداما (محسن ياجور 78') ( المدرب : ميشيل دوكاستيل ) 
حكم الوسط : محمد بنوزة (29 سنة) - الجزائر
الملعب : إنييمبا ستاديوم (سعة الملعب : 25.000 متفرج)
الجمهور : 5.000 متفرج
المنافسة : إياب نصف نهائي عصبة الأبطال الإفريقية
التاريخ : 16 أكتوبر 2011 (14:00)

----------

